
Ask HN: Where can I find the number of people tested for Covid-19 per country? - hoerzu
I&#x27;m looking for the number testing that is happening not the number of infected...
======
hoerzu
Found data for the US
[https://covidtracking.com/api](https://covidtracking.com/api)

